# Is anyone on Yellow Speed Coilovers?



## gak8998 (May 29, 2013)

I was looking for some coilovers and I've been looking around locally and found a vendor on Craigslist selling Yellow Speed Coilovers for a very good price considering it comes with height and dampening adjustment. I've searched around and there aren't many reviews for the brand. Any feedbacks or any thoughts from those who tried the brand?Yellow Speed Racing thanks:question:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Never heard of that brand. I would be weary on buying anything from Craigslist. Why not try Ksport or DGR?


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

The Cruze isn't listed on their site. Looks like they specialize in VW get on vwvortex and check up on them.


----------



## itscarboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Yellow Speed is actually actively building new applications. All it takes is enough owners that want suspension for the Cruze and they will make it. Custom set-ups and new product development is handled by a Yellow Speed partner carshopusa in North America. They have the complete selection of suspension from Yellow Speed available.


----------

